# massages at everest



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2011)

i start massage clinic next tuesday if anyone is interested! times are 2:15 3:30 and 4:45 choice of an hour or just half an hour


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 27, 2011)

Boneboy , Daisy is lookin' fer you ...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm here...pm sent Daisy!


----------



## Jim P (Jun 27, 2011)

Darn wish it was closer


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 27, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm here...pm sent Daisy!



you silly goose ...


----------



## pnome (Jun 27, 2011)

Jim P said:


> Darn wish it was closer



Yeah, seems a little far to go for a massage...

Do you supply the sherpa, or do we have to bring our own?


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, the things I could type if I didn't have 2 infractions, but since I want to stay on the site at least a little longer, I'll keep my fingers quiet.


----------



## Money man (Jun 27, 2011)

Cool...craigslist services hits GON!


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2011)

Money man said:


> Cool...craigslist services hits GON!



im on my way to being a licensed massage therapy not some cheap "cant say but you all know what i mean" on craigslist. my school is very professional and take pride in everything we do. i thought it would be nice to let people know on here about professional free massages...


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2011)

pnome said:


> Yeah, seems a little far to go for a massage...
> 
> Do you supply the sherpa, or do we have to bring our own?



it might be far but thinking most good massages you pay 100 dollars or more for you get it free here


----------



## Money man (Jun 27, 2011)

daisyduke said:


> im on my way to being a licensed massage therapy not some cheap "cant say but you all know what i mean" on craigslist. my school is very professional and take pride in everything we do. i thought it would be nice to let people know on here about professional free massages...



You must have me confused with someone who thinks poorly of Craigslist services.  Who said anything about being unprofessional?


----------



## Oldstick (Jun 27, 2011)

There have been maybe around 10 posts total per day for the last year or so on the Campfire forum.  

I am thinking that is about to increase, for a day or two at least??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2011)

Oldstick said:


> There have been maybe around 10 posts total per day for the last year or so on the Campfire forum.
> 
> I am thinking that is about to increase, for *a day or two* at least??


At Least!


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2011)

Money man said:


> You must have me confused with someone who thinks poorly of Craigslist services.  Who said anything about being unprofessional?



well not saying you think bad about craigslist but i dont want to be associated with people on there "claiming" to give massages haha


----------



## Money man (Jun 27, 2011)

daisyduke said:


> it might be far but thinking most good massages you pay 100 dollars or more for you get it free here



Bite my tongue....nothing good can come from responding to this.


----------



## Money man (Jun 27, 2011)

daisyduke said:


> well not saying you think bad about craigslist but i dont want to be associated with people on there "claiming" to give massages haha



Well, just so we are straight, I have no animosity toward Craigslist or massages and if you can save Woody members 100 bucks, I say more power to ya!


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2011)

Money man said:


> Well, just so we are straight, I have no animosity toward Craigslist or massages and if you can save Woody members 100 bucks, I say more power to ya!



thanks i think haha


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 27, 2011)

daisyduke said:


> it might be far but thinking most good massages you pay 100 dollars or more for you get it free here



FREE? hey, .......


----------



## 243Savage (Jun 27, 2011)

Self moderation is key to this thread remaining.

Just thought I'd toss that out there.


----------



## Money man (Jun 27, 2011)

daisyduke said:


> thanks i think haha



I would take you up on your offer. However, as soon as I did, I would have to explain to my wife that I was meeting up with a young lady from Woodys to get a massage. As much as I like to consider myself a silver tongued devil, with an ability to explain myself clearly, I still understand that you have to have a willing audience to hear your message.  I fear my explanation of the details would fall on deaf ears.

But good luck to you guys who are better communicators than I.


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2011)

Money man said:


> I would take you up on your offer. However, as soon as I did, I would have to explain to my wife that I was meeting up with a young lady from Woodys to get a massage. As much as I like to consider myself a silver tongued devil, with an ability to explain myself clearly, I still understand that you have to have a willing audience to hear your message.  I fear my explanation of the details would fall on deaf ears.
> 
> But good luck to you guys who are better communicators than I.



she could come to!! we have 3 or 4 massage therapists this month


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 27, 2011)

I like your signiture line quote.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 27, 2011)

Money man said:


> I would take you up on your offer. However, as soon as I did, I would have to explain to my wife that I was meeting up with a young lady from Woodys to get a massage. As much as I like to consider myself a silver tongued devil, with an ability to explain myself clearly, I still understand that you have to have a willing audience to hear your message.  I fear my explanation of the details would fall on deaf ears.
> 
> But good luck to you guys who are better communicators than I.


Exactly



daisyduke said:


> she could come to!! we have 3 or 4 massage therapists this month


Hmm that is an idea


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2011)

243Savage said:


> Self moderation is key to this thread remaining.
> 
> Just thought I'd toss that out there.




WOW.....is that the same puppy in your avatar???

How's that


----------



## Money man (Jun 27, 2011)

daisyduke said:


> she could come to!! we have 3 or 4 massage therapists this month



Any chance I could just bring JeffC with me? I owe him a fishing trip and figure this might suffice and we could call it even.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2011)

Money man said:


> Any chance I could just bring JeffC with me? I owe him a fishing trip and figure this might suffice and we could call it even.



Yeah DD....He owe's me, so if i get my free one, can I then get MM's, for a total of two free


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah DD....He owe's me, so if i get my free one, can I then get MM's, for a total of two free



yall can come in but if yall want massages at the same time i can only take one client at a time or if one wants to wait on the other or we have several other people pm me for details


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ya better hurry up too...I've already booked my massage!


----------



## Money man (Jun 27, 2011)

daisyduke said:


> yall can come in but if yall want massages at the same time i can only take one client at a time or if one wants to wait on the other or we have several other people pm me for details



So no couples rooms?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2011)

daisyduke said:


> yall can come in but if yall want massages at the same time i can only take one client at a time or if one wants to wait on the other or we have several other people pm me for details



Nah....it would have to be you!! 



boneboy96 said:


> Ya better hurry up too...I've already booked my massage!







Money man said:


> So no couples rooms?






(Delete)


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Nah....it would have to be you!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well then yall come in and set up an appointment my massage times are 2:15, 3:30, or 4:45 you can choose an hour or just half an hour. half an hour would just consist of just a certain area that needs work like back, legs, feet, or neck


----------



## Money man (Jun 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> (Delete)



That's fine...I was gonna ask DEE to go with me instead of you anyways.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2011)

Money man said:


> That's fine...I was gonna ask DEE to go with me instead of you anyways.



You want that 'Extra' part purty bad, don't ya


----------



## Money man (Jun 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You want that 'Extra' part purty bad, don't ya



Casting couch, casting massage table....samey...samey..

What's that crabstacian in your avatar?


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You want that 'Extra' part purty bad, don't ya



extra... you must be out of your mind hahaha what they do at there own house is there business haha


----------



## Money man (Jun 27, 2011)

daisyduke said:


> extra... you must be out of your mind hahaha what they do at there own house is there business haha





He was talking about being an extra in the movie possibly being filmed at DEE's place Daisy....not.....EXTRA as in "a lil somen extra" 

Now that's funny folks...I don't care who ya are.


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2011)

Money man said:


> He was talking about being an extra in the movie possibly being filmed at DEE's place Daisy....not.....EXTRA as in "a lil somen extra"
> 
> Now that's funny folks...I don't care who ya are.



i knew that!!! hahahahaha


----------



## Money man (Jun 27, 2011)

daisyduke said:


> i knew that!!! hahahahaha



I knew you knew that.


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2011)

Money man said:


> I knew you knew that.



exactly!! haha


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2011)

daisyduke said:


> extra... you must be out of your mind hahaha what they do at there own house is there business haha





Money man said:


> He was talking about being an extra in the movie possibly being filmed at DEE's place Daisy....not.....EXTRA as in "a lil somen extra"
> 
> Now that's funny folks...I don't care who ya are.





daisyduke said:


> i knew that!!! hahahahaha




Daisy....I knew that you knew that and that M$ney man 
knew that you knew that and I knew that you knew that I wasn't gonna answer that because you knew that MM would know that I wasn't and I knew the he knew he was if I didn't....did you know that???


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Daisy....I knew that you knew that and that M$ney man
> knew that you knew that and I knew that you knew that I wasn't gonna answer that because you knew that MM would know that I wasn't and I knew the he knew he was if I didn't....did you know that???



yep exactly!!!!


----------



## Money man (Jun 27, 2011)

OK, you talked me into it, how much time would I need to book to get a good massage with you? Would an hour do it?


----------



## murf (Jun 27, 2011)

Money man said:


> OK, you talked me into it, how much time would I need to book to get a good massage with you? Would an hour do it?



She just ran out of the room screaming.


----------



## breathe in (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Money man (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey, big boys need relaxin too!


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 27, 2011)

Money man said:


> OK, you talked me into it, how much time would I need to book to get a good massage with you? Would an hour do it?




Dang MM, you still look like your baby picture in your avatar. Amazing!!!


----------



## murf (Jun 27, 2011)

Money man said:


> Hey, big boys need relaxin too!



Are you sure it's a boy??


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 27, 2011)

Money man said:


> OK, you talked me into it, how much time would I need to book to get a good massage with you? Would an hour do it?



Good God, man!
Put down that fork and slowly back away from the table.


----------



## Money man (Jun 27, 2011)

They had a sale of those Lean Cuisine lunches I mentioned a few months ago and I fell off the diet wagon.

I am just trying to prepare Miss Daisy for the realities of her chosen profession.


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 27, 2011)

Money man said:


> They had a sale of those Lean Cuisine lunches I mentioned a few months ago and I fell off the diet wagon.
> 
> I am just trying to prepare Miss Daisy for the realities of her chosen profession.



im not gonna be working in a spa hopefully i will be doing sports massage hahaha


----------



## T.P. (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice tats, Moneyman!


----------



## jigman29 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have always wondered,what do you do when a really hairy dude such as myself come in?Do you send them to the waxing part of the salon or what.


----------



## Money man (Jun 27, 2011)

daisyduke said:


> im not gonna be working in a spa hopefully i will be doing sports massage hahaha



You will have to forgive me as I readily admit my massage technique ignorance. I had to Google "sports massage" to find out what it is. 



> A combination of techniques are used. The strokes are generally faster than Swedish massage.


  I am not even gonna ask.   I assume you still use warm oil?


http://altmedicine.about.com/od/massage/a/massage_types.htm

Actually, we (my wife and I, not JeffC and me) had a couples massage a year or so ago and it was very relaxing. Except for when it was over and then I was sore the next day. I felt like I had been beaten.


----------



## Money man (Jun 27, 2011)

T.P. said:


> Nice tats, Moneyman!



I had to read that twice, I almost was affend.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 28, 2011)

Money man said:


> I had to read that twice, I almost was affend.



hahahaha


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2011)

T.P. said:


> Nice tats, Moneyman!





Money man said:


> I had to read that twice, I almost was affend.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 28, 2011)

243Savage said:


> Self moderation is key to this thread remaining.
> 
> Just thought I'd toss that out there.



I sure miss the old days...


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 28, 2011)

jigman29 said:


> I have always wondered,what do you do when a really hairy dude such as myself come in?Do you send them to the waxing part of the salon or what.



if you are really hairy i would use gloves probably. dont want to get hair stuck in between my fingers haha or just use alot of oil


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 28, 2011)

Money man said:


> You will have to forgive me as I readily admit my massage technique ignorance. I had to Google "sports massage" to find out what it is.
> 
> I am not even gonna ask.   I assume you still use warm oil?
> 
> ...



sports massage is more for athletes before and after events or training.

it might have been relaxing the massage ya'll got but obviously they didnt do it right cause your not suppose to hurt after a massage. At everest that is one thing we do not do. We want you to leave feeling great and relaxed


----------



## Jranger (Jun 28, 2011)

How did I miss this thread before now...


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 28, 2011)

daisyduke said:


> sports massage is more for athletes before and after events or training.
> 
> it might have been relaxing the massage ya'll got but obviously they didnt do it right cause your not suppose to hurt after a massage. At everest that is one thing we do not do. We want you to leave feeling great and relaxed



A banding waiting to happen with this statement


----------



## Money man (Jun 28, 2011)

daisyduke said:


> sports massage is more for athletes before and after events or training.
> 
> it might have been relaxing the massage ya'll got but obviously they didnt do it right cause your not suppose to hurt after a massage. At everest that is one thing we do not do. We want you to leave feeling great and relaxed



Most places just want me to leave. 

But to clarify, I did leave feeling great and relaxed, almost drugged. I think it might have been the incense they were burning, I dunno. 

But the next day is when I felt it. I swear she rubbed parts of me that I didn't recall existing and she said I was all knotted up and tense and I explained that's what happens when I get naked, laying on a sheet with nothing on but a warm towel covering my derrier while a woman was rubbin me with oil while my wife was watching. Forgive me but I don't know what man in his right mind wouldn't feel a little exposed. I started to ask if we could lock the door because I had a fear of someone busting in and stealing my wallet and having to fight them off with nothing but my shortie socks on my feet on those slick hardwood floors. Then I thought better because I didn't want her to think I was trying to start something by locking us all 4 in the room by ourselves. I should have known something was amiss from all the moaning form the other rooms as we walked down the hallway to our "couples sanctuary" room.


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> A banding waiting to happen with this statement



dude i am not saying anything wrong i cant help it because people like you cant take things seriously like you are a little boy.


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 28, 2011)

Money man said:


> Most places just want me to leave.
> 
> But to clarify, I did leave feeling great and relaxed, almost drugged. I think it might have been the incense they were burning, I dunno.
> 
> But the next day is when I felt it. I swear she rubbed parts of me that I didn't recall existing and she said I was all knotted up and tense and I explained that's what happens when I get naked, laying on a sheet with nothing on but a warm towel covering my derrier while a woman was rubbin me with oil while my wife was watching. Forgive me but I don't know what man in his right mind wouldn't feel a little exposed. I started to ask if we could lock the door because I had a fear of someone busting in and stealing my wallet and having to fight them off with nothing but my shortie socks on my feet on those slick hardwood floors. Then I thought better because I didn't want her to think I was trying to start something by locking us all 4 in the room by ourselves. I should have known something was amiss from all the moaning form the other rooms as we walked down the hallway to our "couples sanctuary" room.



we dont use towels you can keep any underwear you want on and we have a sheet and a blanket that we use and keep all but the part we are working on covered up so your not feeling over exposed


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 28, 2011)

daisyduke said:


> dude i am not saying anything wrong i cant help it because people like you cant take things seriously like you are a little boy.



I wasn't implying you were saying anything wrong. My point is someone will likely take your words and twist them to say something stupid. 

But whatever dude... good luck on your career.


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I wasn't implying you were saying anything wrong. My point is someone will likely take your words and twist them to say something stupid.
> 
> But whatever dude... good luck on your career.



and you were the one to point it out.... thanks


----------



## Money man (Jun 28, 2011)

daisyduke said:


> we dont use towels you can keep any underwear you want on and we have a sheet and a blanket that we use and keep all but the part we are working on covered up so your not feeling over exposed



I don't want to leave you with the wrong impression. It was a pleasant experience made better by the fact that I was experiencing it with my wife right beside me. Kind of like the guilty pleasure of finishing off the last of the chocolate chunk ice cream right out of the container and sharing it with your wife without catching grief about eating it right out of the container.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 28, 2011)

hahaha


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2011)

Money man said:


> Most places just want me to leave.
> 
> But to clarify, I did leave feeling great and relaxed, almost drugged. I think it might have been the incense they were burning, I dunno.
> 
> But the next day is when I felt it. I swear she rubbed parts of me that I didn't recall existing and she said I was all knotted up and tense and I explained that's what happens when I get naked, laying on a sheet with nothing on but a warm towel covering my derrier while a woman was rubbin me with oil while my wife was watching. Forgive me but I don't know what man in his right mind wouldn't feel a little exposed. I started to ask if we could lock the door because I had a fear of someone busting in and stealing my wallet and having to fight them off with nothing but my shortie socks on my feet on those slick hardwood floors. Then I thought better because I didn't want her to think I was trying to start something by locking us all 4 in the room by ourselves. I should have known something was amiss from all the moaning form the other rooms as we walked down the hallway to our "couples sanctuary" room.





243Savage said:


> Self moderation is key to this thread remaining.
> 
> Just thought I'd toss that out there.



Just reminding myself...


----------



## Money man (Jun 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Just reminding myself...



  

fine lines sir, fine lines!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2011)

Money man said:


> fine lines sir, fine lines!



Remember....my eyesight.


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 28, 2011)

dutchman said:


> I sure miss the old days...



and to think he used to be one of us ....


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 28, 2011)

Money man said:


> I don't want to leave you with the wrong impression. It was a pleasant experience made better by the fact that I was experiencing it with my wife right beside me. Kind of like the guilty pleasure of finishing off the last of the chocolate chunk ice cream right out of the container and sharing it with your wife without catching grief about eating it right out of the container.



i hear ya!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> hahaha


read my sigline..................


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> read my sigline..................



 What are you doing in here


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> What are you doing in here


 nuttin, what you doin in here?


----------



## Money man (Jun 28, 2011)

Keebs said:


> nuttin, what you doin in here?



Hey stop drivelin in our massage parlor.

OOps, I mean....Daisy's massage parlor.


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 28, 2011)

Money man said:


> Hey stop drivelin in our massage parlor.
> 
> OOps, I mean....Daisy's massage parlor.



yall have all lost your marbles! haha


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 28, 2011)

daisyduke said:


> yall have all lost your marbles! haha



Is that a booger or a zit under your lip?


----------



## Money man (Jun 28, 2011)

Daisy, I have been thinking about your offer to massage Woody's members and it got me to thinking. As a matter of fact, I probably put more thought into it than I should have but putting that aside for a moment, I think I have an idea to help market this event. 

Though regrettably, I am unable to take you up on your generous offer, I do have some experience and a background in marketing and there are a couple of things I have learned from my experience that I would like to share with you. 

First and foremost, you have to assign a value to your services, even if they truly are free, in order to have others consider them valuable. I understand you are probably prevented before licensing is complete to charge for the actual massage. So I would suggest you charge a nominal fee for the hot oil itself. Everyone knows that the oil market is up these days and that includes clear scented oil too. This stuff isn't cheap so a nominal 5 dollar lube fee should be in order for all participants in my opinion.

Secondly, you mentioned there are various massage technicians available to meet the massage request for our members here. You might consider taking pictures and building a profile and including that information on a flier to help close the deal in some cases. Nothing too expensive to produce, just a short bio, list of interest and a description of the size of your hands to make sure you get a good match to your clients needs. You know, kind of like the  Goldilocks story when she was searching for the porridge that was just right! From personal experience, folks need to recognize that man sized hands can be an asset or a liability based on the particular Woody's member you are massaging. I have met and fished with a lot of them on different occasions and they come in all shapes and sizes. Some are big enough to rock the boat if they move the wrong way and some of them you never even know they are in the back of the boat! 

Hopefully this helps and good luck with your clinic!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 28, 2011)

Money man said:


> Daisy, I have been thinking about your offer to massage Woody's members and it got me to thinking. As a matter of fact, I probably put more thought into it than I should have but putting that aside for a moment, I think I have an idea to help market this event.
> 
> Though regrettably, I am unable to take you up on your generous offer, I do have some experience and a background in marketing and there are a couple of things I have learned from my experience that I would like to share with you.
> 
> ...




Excellent advice Money Man.    The way you go out of your way to help a fellow Woody member brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## Money man (Jun 28, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> Excellent advice Money Man.    The way you go out of your way to help a fellow Woody member brings a tear to my eye.



I simply want to help all you members out there.


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 28, 2011)

Money man said:


> Daisy, I have been thinking about your offer to massage Woody's members and it got me to thinking. As a matter of fact, I probably put more thought into it than I should have but putting that aside for a moment, I think I have an idea to help market this event.
> 
> Though regrettably, I am unable to take you up on your generous offer, I do have some experience and a background in marketing and there are a couple of things I have learned from my experience that I would like to share with you.
> 
> ...



thanks for your suggestions but i will only be massaging in the clinic for a month and we have alot of people who already come and most of the time we are booked. but was trying to be nice and let people know in the area that need help with sore backs or whatever is bothering them.


----------



## mattech (Jun 28, 2011)

I think five bucks is a cheap lube fee!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2011)

mattech said:


> I think five bucks is a cheap lube fee!



I had to read that twice before I noticed it was an exclamation point!


----------



## Otis (Jun 28, 2011)

Somehow, I feel like I am in a mine field and 243 is watching from over the hill through is scoped red button.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 28, 2011)

Otis said:


> Somehow, I feel like I am in a mine field and 243 is watching from over the hill through is scoped red button.



Those short neck hairs standing up are they?


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 28, 2011)

Money man said:


> Daisy, I have been thinking about your offer to massage Woody's members and it got me to thinking. As a matter of fact, I probably put more thought into it than I should have but putting that aside for a moment, I think I have an idea to help market this event.
> 
> Though regrettably, I am unable to take you up on your generous offer, I do have some experience and a background in marketing and there are a couple of things I have learned from my experience that I would like to share with you.
> 
> ...




Never even know they are there?  Don't you remember, I was there to net your bigun!





daisyduke said:


> thanks for your suggestions but i will only be massaging in the clinic for a month and we have alot of people who already come and most of the time we are booked. but was trying to be nice and let people know in the area that need help with sore backs or whatever is bothering them.




Nope, not going there.....



Otis said:


> Somehow, I feel like I am in a mine field and 243 is watching from over the hill through is scoped red button.




Don't you know it!


----------



## 243Savage (Jun 28, 2011)

Otis said:


> Somehow, I feel like I am in a mine field and 243 is watching from over the hill through is scoped red button.



3 clicks right......1 click down.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 28, 2011)

My neck is getting a little stiff! To much to read here! I just might need a little neck massage.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2011)

daisyduke said:


> thanks for your suggestions but i will only be massaging in the clinic for a month and we have alot of people who already come and most of the time we are booked. but was trying to be nice and let people know in the area that need help with sore backs or whatever is bothering them.




Daisy, we appreciate your kindness, we really do. I too, would like to come, but not sure if I'm going to be able to. I'm kind of like M$ney man in that respect, I may have to decline your offer, as tempting as it is, especially considering everything that is bothering me lately.

Also, as far as "rocking the boat" is concerned, one other little tidbit of info on that subject, it's not always a wrong move that rocks the boat. Despite the size of the hands, sometimes the "Right move" rocks the boat. I'm sure you will realize that as you progress in your profession.

Thank you!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 28, 2011)

I would enjoy a good massage! And I would bring my wife cause I know she would want 1 also! Wish you were closer you would have us to practice on for sure! Thanks for thinking of us here!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 28, 2011)

Otis said:


> Somehow, I feel like I am in a mine field and 243 is watching from over the hill through is scoped red button.





boneboy96 said:


> Those short neck hairs standing up are they?





243Savage said:


> 3 clicks right......1 click down.





Choot 'em . . .





Jeff C. said:


> Daisy, we appreciate your kindness, we really do. I too, would like to come, but not sure if I'm going to be able to. I'm kind of like M$ney man in that respect, I may have to decline your offer, as tempting as it is, especially considering everything that is bothering me lately.
> 
> Also, as far as "rocking the boat" is concerned, one other little tidbit of info on that subject, it's not always a wrong move that rocks the boat. Despite the size of the hands, sometimes the "Right move" rocks the boat. I'm sure you will realize that as you progress in your profession.
> 
> Thank you!!







Stawker wannabe  . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Choot 'em . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nowhere near your level....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 28, 2011)

"IIIIIIIIII...am a man...in constant sorrow"

"I seen trouble...all through my days."


----------



## slip (Jun 28, 2011)

Sweetwater said:


> "IIIIIIIIII...am a man...in constant sorrow"
> 
> "I seen trouble...all through my days."


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2011)

Sweetwater said:


> "IIIIIIIIII...am a man...in constant sorrow"
> 
> "I seen trouble...all through my days."




Dang...great song!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 28, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang...great song!!!



Love that whole soundtrack.


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 29, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Daisy, we appreciate your kindness, we really do. I too, would like to come, but not sure if I'm going to be able to. I'm kind of like M$ney man in that respect, I may have to decline your offer, as tempting as it is, especially considering everything that is bothering me lately.
> 
> Also, as far as "rocking the boat" is concerned, one other little tidbit of info on that subject, it's not always a wrong move that rocks the boat. Despite the size of the hands, sometimes the "Right move" rocks the boat. I'm sure you will realize that as you progress in your profession.
> 
> Thank you!!



well as far as yall talking about hand size, that does not matter. You can have big hands or small hand and still give a great massage its the techniques you apply that gives a good massage. In massage you dont really use your fingers much just the palms of your hands mostly, and use your core strength instead of just applying all the pressure through your wrist. If you do that for long you will pretty much injure yourself and end your career.


----------



## Money man (Jun 29, 2011)

daisyduke said:


> well as far as yall talking about hand size, that does not matter. You can have big hands or small hand and still give a great massage its the techniques you apply that gives a good massage. In massage you dont really use your fingers much just the palms of your hands mostly, and use your core strength instead of just applying all the pressure through your wrist. If you do that for long you will pretty much injure yourself and end your career.



Sounds like good advice. 

Agreed, size doesn't matter, it all about technique. It is refreshing to hear someone besides me making that claim. I was starting to feel like a lone voice in the wilderness.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 29, 2011)

Money man said:


> Sounds like good advice.
> 
> Agreed, size doesn't matter, it all about technique. It is refreshing to hear someone besides me making that claim. I was starting to feel like a lone voice in the wilderness.


----------



## mattech (Jun 29, 2011)

Money man said:


> Sounds like good advice.
> 
> Agreed, size doesn't matter, it all about technique. It is refreshing to hear someone besides me making that claim. I was starting to feel like a lone voice in the wilderness.



I think women say that to make you feel better.


----------



## Money man (Jun 29, 2011)

mattech said:


> I think women say that to make you feel better.



I hope you feel better about yourself now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Da Possum (Jun 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Go ahead; I know there is something you want to add to this discussion.


----------



## Money man (Jun 29, 2011)

over 1500 views, only 106 comments.

Bunch a chickens


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> Go ahead; I know there is something you want to add to this discussion.





Money man said:


> over 1500 views, only 106 comments.
> 
> Bunch a chickens






I have been warned . . .


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I have been warned . . .



has that ever stopped you before ....


----------



## Money man (Jun 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I have been warned . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2011)

Nugefan said:


> has that ever stopped you before ....




It sure has slowed me down!!




Money man said:


>





Bwaaaaaaaaaaack . . .


----------



## Money man (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh no, Keebs, I see you reading this thread. Would you do me a favor and just ignore my posts on the topic? I didn't know you were gonna read it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2011)

Money man said:


> Oh no, Keebs, I see you reading this thread. Would you do me a favor and just ignore my posts on the topic? I didn't know you were gonna read it.





NOW, who's cheeeeeekunnnnnnn???


----------



## Money man (Jun 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> NOW, who's cheeeeeekunnnnnnn???



Well I just didn't want her to get the wrong impression.

Hey, on a unrelated note, anyone read the story on the Smoking Gun about the TSA agent who went all postal on a co-worker because he got caught in one of those scanners and all his co-workers were teasing him?  

Not that the story has anything to do with this thread.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2011)

Money man said:


> Oh no, Keebs, I see you reading this thread. Would you do me a favor and just ignore my posts on the topic? I didn't know you were gonna read it.



We're just readin cause you said no drivelin yesterday


----------



## Money man (Jun 29, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> We're just readin cause you said no drivelin yesterday



Yeah, but no one listens to me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2011)

Money man said:


> Oh no, Keebs, I see you reading this thread. Would you do me a favor and just ignore my posts on the topic? I didn't know you were gonna read it.


No can do, I read, observe AND take notes!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> NOW, who's cheeeeeekunnnnnnn???





mudracing101 said:


> We're just readin cause you said no drivelin yesterday


and you listened to him?!?!


Money man said:


> Yeah, but no one listens to me.


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 29, 2011)

Money man said:


> Sounds like good advice.
> 
> Agreed, size doesn't matter, it all about technique. It is refreshing to hear someone besides me making that claim. I was starting to feel like a lone voice in the wilderness.



i know what im talkin bout


----------



## 243Savage (Jun 29, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I read, observe AND take notes!!



Me too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2011)

243Savage said:


> Me too.





Thread killa . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thread killa . . .


Weren't you warned about not posting in this thread??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Weren't you warned about not posting in this thread??




He don't read, observe AND take notes!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 29, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Weren't you warned about not posting in this thread??



He is now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Weren't you warned about not posting in this thread??





Jeff C. said:


> He don't read, observe AND take notes!!





Muddyfoots said:


> He is now.






Grrrrrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 29, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> He is now.


Where the heck did you come from??..........Ain't seen or heard from ya in months


----------



## Money man (Jun 29, 2011)

Good gracious there is a whole lotta admin up in da house. 

For the record, if anyone has any questions or needs any clarification concerning anything being discussed in this thread, I encourage you to please feel free to PM the participants before jumping to any conclusions!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Where the heck did you come from??..........Ain't seen or heard from ya in months




Been honin them skillz....

How do to the both of ya's


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 29, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Where the heck did you come from??..........Ain't seen or heard from ya in months



Oh, I'm here..

You didn't answer the last pm I sent ya..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 29, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Oh, I'm here..
> 
> You didn't answer the last pm I sent ya..






He's bad about that . . . BAN him !!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 29, 2011)

Money man said:


> Good gracious there is a whole lotta admin up in da house.
> 
> For the record, if anyone has any questions or needs any clarification concerning anything being discussed in this thread, I encourage you to please feel free to PM the participants before jumping to any conclusions!



And I just about had my mind made up.



Jeff C. said:


> Been honin them skillz....
> 
> How do to the both of ya's



How ya doin Jeff?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 29, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> Oh, I'm here..
> 
> You didn't answer the last pm I sent ya..


Don't remember that one gonna have to go back, and look.........You may have to resend!!.........I did a mass deletion in the PM box a few weeks ago.......You may have been swept under the rug!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2011)

Muddyfoots said:


> And I just about had my mind made up.
> 
> 
> 
> How ya doin Jeff?




Fine sir, fine....and you too I hope!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 30, 2011)

Ya'll have completely derailed DD's thread, I'm ashamed to be associated with you . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thread killa . . .





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Weren't you warned about not posting in this thread??





Jeff C. said:


> He don't read, observe AND take notes!!


----------



## daisyduke (Jun 30, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll have completely derailed DD's thread, I'm ashamed to be associated with you . . .



exactly!!!


----------



## Money man (Jun 30, 2011)

daisyduke said:


> exactly!!!



What she said!

Ya'll should be ashamed.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 1, 2011)

Well to get it back on track, I'm confirmed for next Wednesday at 2:15 pm with Holli for an hour massage.


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well to get it back on track, I'm confirmed for next Wednesday at 2:15 pm with Holli for an hour massage.



Please take , oh wait , please DON'T take any pix ....


----------



## Money man (Jul 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well to get it back on track, I'm confirmed for next Wednesday at 2:15 pm with Holli for an hour massage.



Good deal. I hope it ends well and you are happy!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll have completely derailed DD's thread, I'm ashamed to be associated with you . . .


Boneboy could have simply moved it to the On Topic Forum and fired, errr, I mean banned all you idjits that can't keep your fingers out of your noses..


----------



## Money man (Jul 1, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Boneboy could have simply moved it to the On Topic Forum and fired, errr, I mean banned all you idjits that can't keep your fingers out of your noses..



Oh, I think Daisy got exactly what she was looking for by placing this in the campfire section.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well to get it back on track, I'm confirmed for next Wednesday at 2:15 pm with Holli for an hour massage.





You go boyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!


An hour is a LOOOONG time and ALOT of work for a masseuse, bet you leave there feeling like a limp noodle.  Better tip her well!!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 1, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well to get it back on track, I'm confirmed for next Wednesday at 2:15 pm with Holli for an hour massage.



coool !!!!!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You go boyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!
> 
> 
> An hour is a LOOOONG time and ALOT of work for a masseuse, bet you leave there feeling like a limp noodle.  Better tip her well!!



yeah its hard work i did 3 hour massages wednesday and only made 10 all together cause they didnt want to tip after i busted my rear end it is what it is i just wish they would appreciate the hard work


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You go boyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!
> 
> 
> An hour is a LOOOONG time and ALOT of work for a masseuse, bet you leave there feeling like a limp noodle.  Better tip her well!!




I bet he enters feelin the same way...still worth a good tip, I reckon.


----------



## killa86 (Jul 1, 2011)

daisy im gonna be workin in loganville. where is your school at?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 1, 2011)

killa86 said:


> daisy im gonna be workin in loganville. where is your school at?



Norcross...85 and Beaver Ruin


----------



## killa86 (Jul 1, 2011)

im a good tipper. find me an opening tuesday or wednesday id love to come probably needs to be in the afternoon. thank you so much for such a generous offer to us here at woodys norcross is not too far for me.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 1, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I bet he enters feelin the same way...still worth a good tip, I reckon.



wow well arent you just a joy!!! have some faith!!! all of my clients so far have left feeling good and relaxed!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 1, 2011)

daisyduke said:


> wow well arent you just a joy!!! have some faith!!! all of my clients so far have left feeling good and relaxed!!





"Oh God...Please give me the strength to do the smart thing...back away from this thread..and leave."

Thanks Big Guy,
Sweetwater


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2011)

Sweetwater said:


> "Oh God...Please give me the strength to do the smart thing...back away from this thread..and leave."
> 
> Thanks Big Guy,
> Sweetwater






Amen . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2011)

daisyduke said:


> wow well arent you just a joy!!! have some faith!!! all of my clients so far have left feeling good and relaxed!!




Sorry DD....I think you misunderstood my post. Didn't mean it like that. I've got all the faith in the world that you'll do a great job on Boneboy, I was actually pickin on him.

Can't wait to hear the results....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 2, 2011)

Sweetwater said:


> "Oh God...Please give me the strength to do the smart thing...back away from this thread..and leave."
> 
> Thanks Big Guy,
> Sweetwater


Be Strong Bro!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 2, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry DD....I think you misunderstood my post. Didn't mean it like that. I've got all the faith in the world that you'll do a great job on Boneboy, I was actually pickin on him.
> 
> Can't wait to hear the results....



   I can see ur humor JC...actually I will be arriving pretty much like I'll be leaving...feeling no pain!      I want to experience the total relaxation of the massage...to my very core fibers!      And I have every confidence that Holli will deliveer that experience!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 2, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Norcross...85 and Beaver Ruin



Sweet! Thats right near my work! Maybe i can get over there at lunch time fer a massage!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 3, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Sweet! Thats right near my work! Maybe i can get over there at lunch time fer a massage!



we arent open for lunch


----------



## zedex (Jul 4, 2011)

Its a shame you will only be doing this a month or so. About the time I pass through Atlanta, you'll be just leaving. Danggit !! After a 3000 mile drive, I sure could use a workover.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 4, 2011)

daisyduke said:


> we arent open for lunch



And DD gets the block.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Smarty pants!!!


----------



## Throwback (Jul 4, 2011)

do you charge extra for men with hair on their backs like a carpet?

T


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 6, 2011)

Sure has been quiet in here....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 6, 2011)

Throwback said:


> do you charge extra for men with hair on their backs like a carpet?
> 
> T


Dude Don't go running up the rates!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 6, 2011)

Sooooo; I reckon boneboy is getting ready for his massage????


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 6, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> Sooooo; I reckon boneboy is getting ready for his massage????


----------



## j_seph (Jul 6, 2011)

Well , one hour and 5 minutes till it starts. Wonder how long before we hear results?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 6, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Sweet! Thats right near my work! Maybe i can get over there at lunch time fer a massage!





daisyduke said:


> we arent open for lunch



Ouch!! You just got served!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 6, 2011)

It's 2:15.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 6, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> It's 2:15.


          

 

​


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope boneboy didn't get arrested in some sort of a raid at the massage spa


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 6, 2011)

Last I heard from Boneboy, he was talking with the lady up front at the spa and he had his credit card out in his hand and all I heard was "Cha-ching", Cha-ching, Cha-ching, hour after hour after hour.......................................................................the question is, will he have enough Cha-ching left on his credit card to last through the night ?????   

Or better yet, will his tired aching bones be able to withstand the soothing sensation of a deep tissue massage or will he have to call a taxi to take him home????


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 6, 2011)

I wonder if it moved


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2011)

this thread is totally useless without,,,,,,,awww nevermind.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> this thread is totally useless without,,,,,,,awww nevermind.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 6, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> I hope boneboy didn't get arrested in some sort of a raid at the massage spa



Wonder if he got lost or something???


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 6, 2011)

OK, it is official.  An APB has been issued for our trusty Boneboy.  Should you encounter this individual, please advise him to return to the world of Woodyites asap.  We have another high priority secret mission scheduled for him tomorrow at 0600.     

Carry On.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 6, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Maybe you'd like to come along there MM.     I happen to know her 3:15 and 4:15 slots are still open!   I've got the 2:15 express.



I wonder if Boneboy's 2:15 express got delayed or ran off the tracks...


----------



## killa86 (Jul 6, 2011)

boneboy is alive and well i saw him coming out of massage...no raid...while i was going in for mine.thank you holli.


----------



## killa86 (Jul 6, 2011)

im also rebooked for the 12th of july my birthday for another. at 3:30


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 6, 2011)

killa86 said:


> boneboy is alive and well i saw him coming out of massage...no raid...while i was going in for mine.thank you holli.



your welcome!!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 6, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Last I heard from Boneboy, he was talking with the lady up front at the spa and he had his credit card out in his hand and all I heard was "Cha-ching", Cha-ching, Cha-ching, hour after hour after hour.......................................................................the question is, will he have enough Cha-ching left on his credit card to last through the night ?????
> 
> Or better yet, will his tired aching bones be able to withstand the soothing sensation of a deep tissue massage or will he have to call a taxi to take him home????



wow you are so clever.. how long did it take you to come up with that one??? im guessing all day


----------



## secondseason (Jul 6, 2011)

daisyduke said:


> wow you are so clever.. how long did it take you to come up with that one??? im guessing all day



please, not a battle of wits.


----------



## killa86 (Jul 6, 2011)

how bout a battle of nit wits, im all in


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 6, 2011)

secondseason said:


> please, not a battle of wits.





killa86 said:


> how bout a battle of nit wits, im all in



You sure you wanna go there Killa?


----------



## killa86 (Jul 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You sure you wanna go there Killa?



looks like Les is all in too


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 6, 2011)

Daisy,
I am just picking at Boneboy and it is all in fun.

I really hope that when he returns to us, he will give us the details of an experience that was expertly done by yourself.  I sincerely hope that you do well in this endeavor and hopefully you can gain some members from here to ultimately become regular clients with you there.  I really wish that you were not so far from me because I really do love massages because they really do make me feel like a new person afterwards.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 6, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Daisy,
> I am just picking at Boneboy and it is all in fun.
> 
> I really hope that when he returns to us, he will give us the details of an experience that was expertly done by yourself.  I sincerely hope that you do well in this endeavor and hopefully you can gain some members from here to ultimately become regular clients with you there.  I really wish that you were not so far from me because I really do love massages because they really do make me feel like a new person afterwards.



thanks he is scheduled for tomorrow if that says anything


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 6, 2011)

daisyduke said:


> thanks he is scheduled for tomorrow if that says anything



That's correct...4:45 pm in fact!   Hoping last massage of the day may even go 5 or 10 minutes over!   I was very relaxed before and after the massage...especially after!   Thanks again Holli.  Tomorrow I won't go in the main entrance and have to endure the ipod videos and student profile information portion.   Tried to tell em I wanted a massage, not wanting to become a massage therapist!      If anyone else feels like geting a massage, I highly recommend the Everest Institute, and can personally recommend Holli!   Nice to meet ya today Tommy!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 6, 2011)

killa86 said:


> boneboy is alive and well i saw him coming out of massage...no raid...while i was going in for mine.thank you holli.





killa86 said:


> im also rebooked for the 12th of july my birthday for another. at 3:30


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 6, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> That's correct...4:45 pm in fact!   Hoping last massage of the day may even go 5 or 10 minutes over!   I was very relaxed before and after the massage...especially after!   Thanks again Holli.  Tomorrow I won't go in the main entrance and have to endure the ipod videos and student profile information portion.   Tried to tell em I wanted a massage, not wanting to become a massage therapist!      If anyone else feels like geting a massage, I highly recommend the Everest Institute, and can personally recommend Holli!   Nice to meet ya today Tommy!



thank you!!! i will see you tomorrow!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 6, 2011)

daisyduke said:


> thank you!!! i will see you tomorrow!!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 6, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


>



and you and tommy know that im a woman!! not a man hahaha


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 6, 2011)

DD do u use just your hands or do u have some tools for the trade! Just wondering but not lost. thanks


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 6, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> DD do u use just your hands or do u have some tools for the trade! Just wondering but not lost. thanks



just my hands thats all i need for now


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 6, 2011)

daisyduke said:


> just my hands thats all i need for now



Is the thumb what u use the most? or just what works the best for certain areas! Fingertips palm ect.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 6, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> Is the thumb what u use the most? or just what works the best for certain areas! Fingertips palm ect.



we dont really use individual fingers we use the whole hand and the palm


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 7, 2011)

I try to get a massage every time that I visit my lady friend in Texas.  I know back in April, we got a "couples" massage and a pretty blonde girl that was about 6 ft tall worked on me.  She grabbed ahold of me and turned me every which way but loose.  She used the "hot stones" and also the hot oil treatment, and she massaged muscles that I never knew that I had.  She made me feel like I had died and gone to heaven.  She was really good.  I know that the hour went by too fast.  I have gotten several massages at this particular place during the past few years but this one was the very best.  This masseuse got a very nice tip.  If I could afford it, I would get a massage every day.


----------



## Money man (Jul 7, 2011)

daisyduke said:


> and you and tommy know that im a woman!! not a man hahaha



 What does this mean? 

Did I miss something, was there ever a doubt?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 8, 2011)

Money man said:


> What does this mean?
> 
> Did I miss something, was there ever a doubt?



Only thing U missed was a couple of massages back to back...Wed. & Thurs!       Thanks again Holli.   And Andrew was quite impressed with Miscel.  Hope I spelled her name right!


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Only thing U missed was a couple of massages back to back...Wed. & Thurs!       Thanks again Holli.   And Andrew was quite impressed with Miscel.  Hope I spelled her name right!



thats great!! glad he really enjoyed it!! and your quite welcome!!


----------



## j_seph (Jul 8, 2011)

daisyduke said:


> and you and tommy know that im a woman!! not a man hahaha


 You finnaly convinced them


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 8, 2011)

j_seph said:


> You finnaly convinced them



no convincing... just true


----------



## j_seph (Jul 8, 2011)

daisyduke said:


> no convincing... just true


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2011)

Does this thread fall under the category of "Advertising a Service" to members??


----------



## j_seph (Jul 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does this thread fall under the category of "Advertising a Service" to members??


 Does free services count, you know it does seem sort of suspicious that it is not allowed but yet a moderator partakes in such shenanigans


----------



## Money man (Jul 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does this thread fall under the category of "Advertising a Service" to members??



Ehh, it's kind of like a guide service or a weather channel thread.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does this thread fall under the category of "Advertising a Service" to members??



it's a whole lot better than that driveler crap.

T


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 9, 2013)

Throwback said:


> it's a whole lot better than that *driveler crap.*
> 
> T



Yeah; that driveler crap sho is silly


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 9, 2013)

Throwback said:


> it's a whole lot better than that driveler crap.
> 
> T


Still ill about not getting your free massage huh?


----------



## sinclair1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Paging Dawg2, Dawg2 to the courtesy phone


----------



## rydert (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't get it.............


----------



## mattech (Aug 9, 2013)

rydert said:


> I don't get it.............



Odd.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## j_seph (Aug 9, 2013)

Ole Boneboy got him a massage


----------



## T.P. (Aug 9, 2013)

I've had a massage before. They make me happy.


----------



## specialk (Aug 9, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I've had a massage before. They make me happy.



only when it ends...


----------

